# Bought a Com-Pac 23



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

The search is finally over. Today I purchased a Com-Pac 23. It was maintained by a gentleman who also owns a Flika, but doesn't have the need for both. It is in really nice condition for a 27 year old boat, and I got a great deal on it! There are a few things that need fixing and it could use a good cleaning, but overall nothing too serious. The only thing that is still pending is the sea trial.

I bought it on the east coast of Florida, and will be taking it through the Okeechobee Waterway on my way back to Tampa during my vacation next month.

I forgot the camera, but you can see some pictures here:
1981 Com-Pac Sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
I will try to post some better ones next week during the sea trial.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey that is great BMD! They are nice little boats with character! You should have a fun trip. All best with her!!


----------



## Joevacs (Oct 7, 2008)

*I'm jealous*

Great deal ! I would love to have a Compac 23. That's on my short list for my next boat. Looks like a good boat.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Congrats! Hope your trip goes well.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Good for you! A rugged little cruiser. Our first cuddy sailboat was a ComPac 16II and we lugged that boat all over the place.


----------



## Ziaduck (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice little boat! Congrats!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats... the compacs are great little pocket cruisers.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats! Good choice. 

We always see one tied up at the dock over in St, Michael's Md whenever we visit there -- we always pause to admire it.


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

Had the sea trial yesterday. It rained the whole time, but otherwise went well. Closed on the boat... not it is mine for real. This time I remembered the camera, but the batteries died. Found a place to keep the boat in Tampa, which is no easy task. Now I am gathering the necessary gear needed to bring the boat over from the east coast next month. It should be fun. I will make sure to have the camera with batteries charged for that!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What, no photos... until we see photos, we're not gonna believe it...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

We nearly bought one of those ourselves!!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I love Com Pac sailboats. I think they put a lot of quality and value into a reasonably priced package. They also still make a salty looking boat, something that's kinda rare these days.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool boat. Interior wood looks good around the ports. Nice engine. Love the stove.

Have a great time with her.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's a photo of one until Blue gets his camera working. Congrats! I envy you the room below.


----------



## gjferg (Oct 24, 2003)

*Congrats on the boat...you'll love it!*

I just bought a Com-Pac 23 back in Februaury. I live over in the Daytona area and we keep her in a slip on a lake on the St. John's river. I assume you don't have a trailer for your boat. We've had ours to the Keys already and had a great week!

Just FYI...the "regular" com-pac owners site has been down for quite some time. However, there is another site just starting at CompacOwners.com, as well as a Com-Pac board on trailersailors.com bbs.trailersailor.com/forums/compac/index.cgi

If you have any specific questions feel free to contact me me here or email: gjferg(at)iname(dot)com

One more thing. A few Com-Pac owners are heading to the Keys this January for a 10-day cruise through the upper and middle Keys. So far we have a 23, 19 and an Eclipse (I think). The more the merrier. Take Care!

--Greg


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats, Great boat you have.
Michael


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

Good deal , a compac27 is on my list for my next boat as soon as I wear out this old Columbia 22...LOL


----------

